# GSL WMA Water Levels



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Last year was hard to say the least to get out to some of my favorite duck hunting areas, I know I am sure hoping for some more rain to bring water levels up.

Anyone know what the current status of water is on the major WMA's? Is this year going to be the same or worse then last year?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

im going to say it going to be lower then last year. in less we get a 2 month of straight rain everyday.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

i'll bet its going to be lower water levels, their is alot less water in the marsh right now from this time last year... Might I just add. I'm Freakin JAZZED for the duck hunt to start!!!-*|*- just 3 more months


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

The WMAs have a little more control over their water so the levels during hunting season should be fine.

The levels of the GSL can not be controlled. I like to keep an eye on this web site to see where the levels are at:
http://www.gslmarina.com/WaterWatch20102011/tabid/141/Default.aspx


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Goose, 

HECK YEAH, the boat will be sold however so hopefully I can find someone to go with... but three months is TOOOOO DANG LONG!!!!

Jeff, 

Thanks for the link that is a cool site to know! BTW did you see the highest Wind was 214MPH??? HOLY CRAP! 

So if the WMA's have little control over the water does that mean that without any rain or releasing of water from upstream that the water levels will just drop or can the WMA NOT release water and hold it back?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

tallbuck my understanding is that they will not let any water out of the wma and they dont have to if they dont want to. I know brbr will not get as much water where the farmers get the water first and then brbr will let water out once it start to freeze. Now that my understanding of it.

the wma will have water but the lake will be lower. so the ducks will be bunched up this year.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Dkhntrdstn, 

That makes alot of sense. I sure hope we get more rain! Would you expect it to be the same as last year or worse?


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2010)

The GSL itself will go down another 12-18" by Oct 1. GSL is currently at an approx elevation of 4196. If it does drop another 18" then it would be a similar elevation as the fall of 2009. We are near the lowest elevation recorded in 2012 right now, with another 2.5 months of solid evaporation potential still to come.

Last Friday night there were winds recorded at 102MPH at Hat Island.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Daisy said:


> The GSL itself will go down another 12-18" by Oct 1. GSL is currently at an approx elevation of 4196. If it does drop another 18" then it would be a similar elevation as the fall of 2009. We are near the lowest elevation recorded in 2012 right now, with another 2.5 months of solid evaporation potential still to come.
> 
> Last Friday night there were winds recorded at 102MPH at Hat Island.


WOW, that is insane that it will drop that much! Thanks for the info!

It boggles my mind that the wind can get going that fast out there!


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2010)

I am sure the land bridge between Ogden Bay and Fremont will again be out of the water. Unfortunately, maybe a few of the remaining feral hogs and Mouflon Sheep will make the journey eastward towards the WMA.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Daisy said:


> I am sure the land bridge between Ogden Bay and Fremont will again be out of the water. Unfortunately, maybe a few of the remaining feral hogs and Mouflon Sheep will make the journey eastward towards the WMA.


I thought I read somewhere that the DWR had forced them to get rid of the pigs... I guess this has not happened?..


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2010)

stuckduck said:


> I thought I read somewhere that the DWR had forced them to get rid of the pigs... I guess this has not happened?..


Maybe today they are all off the island, but a couple of months ago there were still animals present.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

tallbuck said:


> Dkhntrdstn,
> 
> That makes alot of sense. I sure hope we get more rain! Would you expect it to be the same as last year or worse?


farmington bay,ogden bay place like that the water will be the same.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

with the lake so low it going to hurt the spur bad.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

dkhntrdstn said:


> with the lake so low it going to hurt the spur bad.


The spur, FB, Pintail flats the whole lot of them will be suffering hard....

We will all be bunched up...


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Couldn't have picked a better year to buy my first duck boat ha ha!! She will sure look pretty sitting in my yard this fall :mrgreen:


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Low water + Phragmites= Crowded hunting conditions.
R


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

utahbigbull said:


> Couldn't have picked a better year to buy my first duck boat ha ha!! She will sure look pretty sitting in my yard this fall :mrgreen:


Sucks because I sold my boat... What size are you running?


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

tallbuck said:


> Sucks because I sold my boat... What size are you running?


I got a new Alumacraft 1442 NCS pushed with a 16hp GoDevil


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

That will do very nice! Pic? Is it all ready for the season?


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Yes sir. 

Look at the thread a few down about a "16 horse big enough for a 15 foot boat". There should be some pics there.

I was looking at a used one and couldn't find one I liked. Got pics of it all done and painted on that thread. Just sitting for the season to start, if theres water to float it :?


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

tallbuck said:


> Goose,
> 
> HECK YEAH, the boat will be sold however so hopefully I can find someone to go with... but three months is TOOOOO DANG LONG!!!!


 yeah, I'v never had a boat, my buddy has one that I use every once and a while, infact i'm trying to buy it off him. its a 14 foot with a 13hp longtail, usually its just me so It flys!! but I'm a foot soldier through and through, mostly hunting the GSL accessed from the WMA's. I'v got a few Ace's up my sleves, truth be told I love when the water levels are low, sometimes its a curve ball, but if you know how to swing at it, you'll knock it out of the park, but i'm crazy i'll pack my layout blind and fullbodys out a mile or 2 just to shoot some birds............ 3 months isn't too bad, archery season is just around the corner, then its scout, scout, scout for the waterfowl.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I flew into Salt Lake from Portland a week or so ago. The GSL looks really low, and the Spur looked bad. People will be bunched up. Canada looks better and better.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

paddler213 said:


> I flew into Salt Lake from Portland a week or so ago. The GSL looks really low, and the Spur looked bad. People will be bunched up. Canada looks better and better.


So does Idaho for that matter! Why fight the traffic when there's more open water and less people!

I remember a few years ago hunting the opener in Idaho (same day as Utah) and there were only 6 boats on the water! We were done by 9:00 and limited out! Might need to do that again!


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

this is the one I use to keep an eye on the lake. It is already at levels during hunting season last year. even the airboats are going to have a tough time. 
http://greatsalt.uslakes.info/Level.asp


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

It will be a tough year for airboaters for sure. The big winners in low water years are foot soldiers wlling to bust through the phrag to get to the few wet potholes. 
R


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

Looks like I chose a great year to build my first airboat


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Billcollector said:


> Looks like I chose a great year to build my first airboat


Its always a great year for that!!!! Collector, do you have any pics of your project?


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

http://www.mudbuddy.com/forum/super-dragonfly-build-16816.html

Heres a link to a thread with my build. My engine stand, and cage is done now. Time to start bolting parts on


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Billcollector said:


> Looks like I chose a great year to build my first airboat


Assuming there's an actual "good" time?? LOL ;-)

Sounds like a BUNCH of fun, i hope it works out for you in every way.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

So, we're almost 1.5' lower than this time last year, and will continue to fall for some time. It was low in 2005, but will likely be lower this year. It could be the lowest level since the early 1960s, which was the lowest level in history. It could be a tough year for birds and hunters.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

paddler213 said:


> So, we're almost 1.5' lower than this time last year, and will continue to fall for some time. It was low in 2005, but will likely be lower this year. It could be the lowest level since the early 1960s, which was the lowest level in history. It could be a tough year for birds and hunters.


Not looking promising so far, that's for sure. I think guys are really going to have to scout and do their homework this year if they want to consistently shoot birds. And for the guys that walk to the lake from the Saltaire frontage road, I think you may have a further walk this year.:-(


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> Not looking promising so far, that's for sure. I think guys are really going to have to scout and do their homework this year if they want to consistently shoot birds. And for the guys that walk to the lake from the Saltaire frontage road, I think you may have a further walk this year.:-(


 with all this bad news, i'm still getting excited!! I cant stand it!!! i'm a foot soldier and low water for me is good, I know a few spots that I'v gambled with during low water level's, but even for "us" its getting a little too low, I had a chance to go out into the GSL marsh the other day to scout, and it is LOW! even foot soldier's are going to have to put in more work than usual this year, although I am buying my buddy's boat off him 14ft 13hp long tail I should be able to use it still. Its just a transportation vessel, I don't hunt from a boat. but non-the-less A BOAT, FINALLY!!!!no more bike until the freeze


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

goosefreak said:


> with all this bad news, i'm still getting excited!! I cant stand it!!! i'm a foot soldier and low water for me is good, I know a few spots that I'v gambled with during low water level's, but even for "us" its getting a little too low, I had a chance to go out into the GSL marsh the other day to scout, and it is LOW! even foot soldier's are going to have to put in more work than usual this year, although I am buying my buddy's boat off him 14ft 13hp long tail I should be able to use it still. Its just a transportation vessel, I don't hunt from a boat. but non-the-less A BOAT, FINALLY!!!!no more bike until the freeze


I rode my bike several times after the freeze last year, my a$$ still aches. J/K, I actually have been riding my bike every night for the last few weeks as it really helps me prepare for the season. (bow hunting elk and the waterfowl) I think you will like that boat, I had a 14' w/ 9hp longtail and it went anywhere I needed it to.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> I rode my bike several times after the freeze last year, my a$$ still aches. J/K, I actually have been riding my bike every night for the last few weeks as it really helps me prepare for the season. (bow hunting elk and the waterfowl) I think you will like that boat, I had a 14' w/ 9hp longtail and it went anywhere I needed it to.


 and you can hand launch it pretty much anywhere, or pull it up and over the other side of an obstacle that might be separating you from a honey hole, yeah i'v tore it up in that boat before its just right for me, I just hope he will come down a little on the price, its a little steep but I need a boat!


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

With so little water in the marsh the birds will not stay around for long. May be a short season if we don't get some substantial rainfall before October.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

ram2h2o said:


> With so little water in the marsh the birds will not stay around for long. May be a short season if we don't get some substantial rainfall before October.


 in my opinion, even during extreme low water year the Birds are still here, they may not be in your spot all the time, but some of the best duck hunting seasons I'v ever had was when the water level's were LOW, theirs still plenty of water for a tone of birds to sit on, their just may not be plenty of water for the guys with boats to get to them. like I said ( in my opinion)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

goosefreak I agree with you. they stay here it just harder to find them and get to them. it just push hunters closer together.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

dkhntrdstn said:


> goosefreak I agree with you. they stay here it just harder to find them and get to them. it just push hunters closer together.


I know and I hate that!! what I meant to inform everybody about is during low water years the birds are pretty much done migrating mid October, they are all gone, down to mexico, so really everyone should save their gas money and buy something nice for the wives, or girl friends. ect right?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

goosefreak said:


> I know and I hate that!! what I meant to inform everybody about is during low water years the birds are pretty much done migrating mid October, they are all gone, down to mexico, so really everyone should save their gas money and buy something nice for the wives, or girl friends. ect right?


agree. it not worth spending the gas money to go sit out there and not kill nothing.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> agree. it not worth spending the gas money to go sit out there and not kill nothing.


Dustin... and goosefreak. you two need to save some coin and call the season off... maybe you could pick up a new hobby like knitting....... will save you some money and I heard its fun to do.....:grin:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

stuckduck said:


> Dustin... and goosefreak. you two need to save some coin and call the season off... maybe you could pick up a new hobby like knitting....... will save you some money and I heard its fun to do.....:grin:


no thanks I will keep my hobbys i got now.:mrgreen:


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

yeah, i'm with D on this one. Also My wife would not like it if I gave it up, besides she doe's all the knitting, you know the kind with yarn? oh I cant spell it, starts with a Q.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2010)

Not sure if this has been posted: http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/news/57038093-78/island-pigs-fremont-sheep.html.csp


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

Think about how much money the state could have saved if they just let me do it for free. I dont know if a guy could possibly have any more fun than rolling pigs from a chopper


----------

